# New Computer with Cooling issues



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey guys, I am new to the industry, so you will have to forgive my ignorance. After using my computer i took the side panel of and discovered how hot it was in there. It only has a power supply fan and a CPU fan. How can i tell how hot my system is- (Do i need to install a program or hardware?) A mate has told me i can do this in my BIOS?- How is this done. And where is the best place to find case fans either on line or in Warrnambool victoria. Also i have measured my free fan holes and they seem to be 70mm sizing and i think those are a little hard to come by. Is this true. Your replies are much appreciated. Thankyou, TommO:wave:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

there are some programs that will do that. http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php is probably the best free one. sensor view pro (in tumbleweed's sig) is better but you only get to use it for 21 days before you have to buy it.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi TommO,

I highly recommend you check your temps with SpeedFan from forcifer's link or the link in my sig. You should definitely add fans.

What are the specs of this computer? The only systems I have ever built without case fans were Pentium II systems that didn't produce as much heat.

As for the fans, the distance between fan holes is typically 10 mm shorter than the fan length, which is what is usually referred to. So you want to look for 80mm fans, which are very common.


----------



## marley07712 (Nov 10, 2004)

Is there a definitive opinion on this board about intake fans. My son's computer has an exhaust fan mounted on the rear, an exhaust fan on the PSU and a fan on the video card. 

I was thinking of installing an intake fan in the front bottom but am seeing mixed opinions.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

An intake fan in the front is a great idea to keep a smooth and constant air flow across those components. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Tumble is right. Intake should go at the bottom front, and Exhaust should be at the top/middle rear.


----------



## marley07712 (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

if you do install a front intake fan,put a plastic elbow on the back side to direct incoming air to the underside of the hard drive & other components mounted in the front of the case. a side case intake fan blowing on the motherboard,especially on the video card area,also helps. install a aftermarket temp. monitor & attach the heat sensors w/electrical tape. most have adj. fan speeds. front, low intake fan a must.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

This article has some good cooling information: http://www.techsupportforum.com/art.../143956-basics-computer-hardware-cooling.html


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I have two led 120mm slow running fans on the front of mine. I then have a MCH cooler on the northbridge heatsink, and the Zalman Led cooler blasts the air out the back. I recently had my machine under stress test for 8 hours and it didn't raise above 32oC. Not bad really for a CPU that is overclocked.

Front fans are v good in my opinion.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

wobblegate fan mounting spacing to industry std. 80mm. If fan path is perfd. sheet metal,cut it out. Use aftermarket temp./fan controller running off of PS and its own display[3.5" or 5.25"]. If your MoBo is cookin", can you trust it's temp. display? A well-vented case need not be ugly;indeed,it may impress the enlightened!


----------

